# Had to post this:



## SlipperFan (Dec 1, 2013)

Awarded this weekend at the Saginaw Valley Orchid Society, I think it is a really beautiful Phrag. Red Sky


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 1, 2013)

That's quite the beautiful bloom! Thanks for sharing. I will have to congratulate Ed next time I see him 

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to Ed. Beautiful flower.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 2, 2013)

Yay besseae hybrids!


----------



## Migrant13 (Dec 4, 2013)

Good job Ed!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 4, 2013)

I'm moving this to the Awards thread -- more appropriate there.


----------



## eaborne (Dec 9, 2013)

Very nice!


----------

